# Why?



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Why do you have to separate a bred female goat from the buck?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Because as her pregnancy progresses, her hormones will change and may cause the buck to think she is in heat again. He may then chase and harass her to exhaustion, and may cause her to abort.

Also, if she stands for him, he may introduce bacteria that could also cause abortion.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess you don't *have* to, but it is reccomended because when she goes into labor, it will smell like she is in heat to the buck, so he will be a bother to her when she is kidding


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We posted that at the exact same time…


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay can you tell how far along a doe is by I think it's called a " pooch test"


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

SPIRITOFTEXAS said:


> Okay can you tell how far along a doe is by I think it's called a " pooch test"


Usually you can't tell until thirty days of being bred&#8230; do you know when she was bred?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Like Fishin said you can tell at 30 days.

A pooch test can't tell you how far a long she is though. Just whether not she's pregnant.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought it was 3 months


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can tell at 3 months. You can't always tell at 30 days.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with separating. Too much stress for the doe and kid.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Why would you keep a buck in with doe after breeding is a better question.

If its for companionship I can kinda see why but for anything else, I wouldnt. Even then you can pen them next to each other and that would be good enough.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow well the day I posted this I put them in separate lens right next to each other just like you said and the female acts like the male isn't even there while the male lays up against the fence waiting for her to come


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's how does act when not in heat. 

Bucks and does only breed when the doe is in heat. Any other time the does will ignore the buck or won't want anything to do with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatyGoatGal (Jun 14, 2014)

I think it depends on your Doe & Buck, I tried to separate my doe Starr but she got stressed being away, and he wasn't bothering her so I let him stay.

Goats are herd animals, so they need some kind of companion.

*But I always give the doe her own, comfortable, safe pen to kid in, about two or three weeks before,* the doe can go graze daring the day, but she's closed up at night with lots of hay, food & water.

When she's ready to kid, I keep her in the pen so she can't go kid in the field, that can be *extremely dangerous* for both kid and doe.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay so I told y'all that the doe wasn't worried about the buck right? Well it started lightly raining an she went into the barn and 5 minutes later she started freaking out at the gate trying to get to the buck.... What does that mean. ( it's not like it was thundering or lightening it was just a lot of water lightly falling)


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She was probably lonely or afraid. Given that she showed no interest before there's no way she just came into heat all of a sudden like that.

You may want to consider getting her a wether or another doe for a buddy. Them sharing a fence line may be okay, but it's certainly not ideal. They're herd animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay I'll do what I cab


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed. A doe and buck combo is not ideal. She would be better off with a wether, or another doe. He should have a wether buddy himself. Goats get very lonely alone and does and bucks together create problems....he will even mate her through the fence if you are not careful...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah she isn't very accepting that's why I had questions on weather she was bred or not but I was planning on getting 2 more does


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That'd be great. Can you get him a wether buddy as well?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know we'll have to see


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If you can get the doe another friend at least that's good. Maybe later get the buck a buddy.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Would a doe not work? Also is chain link a good fencing material? And what does it mean when my buck tries to ram me and rear up at me?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

The buck has always been my buddy and acted like a dog but in the past few months he's been acting up...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is challenging you...chain link is probably not enough to stop him from mating her if he really wants to and she stands for him...I have heard of it happening before...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Bucks do better if they are not treated like a "pet" IMO. It makes them see you as an equal.Then they challenge you...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Can I put chicken wire over it to help?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

So I need to show him that I'm the leader


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Chicken wire will rip in seconds....

You need to not tolerate any challenges...I would use either the ear pinching method, or a squirt gun.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I've done the water hose before because it got bad and he tried to ram me into the fence and I wouldn't let him so I grabbed the hose an sprayed him and he ran off so I will try the water hose


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol..they don't like water!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Is it bad for goats to eat tortilla chips


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well as an occasional treat it's ok....but not too much!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Well my doe wouldn't stop licking my leg so I walked in and grabbed a hand full of tortilla chips and she wouldn't let the buck get any!! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay I just want to tell you THANK YOU SO MUCH because you've helped me so much. And Ibe been freaking out because this is BAILEYS first baby and I want it to go well so again THANK YOU! ❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay or neigh on sweet feed for doe


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

SPIRITOFTEXAS said:


> Yay or neigh on sweet feed for doe


Neigh ;-) Find a good pellet feed for her, and only about a cup a day for her and the buck. Increase the amount for the doe once she kids 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Make sure the pellet feed is for goats 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Any recomendations


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Reccomend ADM or Kalmbach feeds. I am currently using Meat and Milk pellet by kalmbach. Do you have meat or dairy goats? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Boer


----------

